# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#11 - LambrosG, Μαλακώντα

## lambros_G

Το σάββατο που περασε έγινε επιτυχώς το στήσιμο του κόμβου.  ::  
Μπήκε 4μετρος ιστός μιαμισης ιντσας που φιλοξενεί 2 80ρια πιατα Gilbertini με feeder σε α by nvak.
O router τρεχει debian linux και ειναι ένα celeron 600 με 256 MB RAM,3.5 GB HDD και 2 CM9 σε μονούς αντάπτορες.
Να ευχαριστήσω τον ONikosEimai για το στήσιμο του router και για τη βοηθεια που δίνει παντα σε ολα τα προβληματα που βγαίνουν  ::  

Οι φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν πιστευω πως είναι διαφωτιστικες για τις εργασιες που έγιναν.  :: 

Το ένα if είναι γυρισμένο προς 69eyes κεντράρωντας συμφωνα με το AP του.
Το άλλο if κοιτάει προς exoticom (θελω να πιστεύω  ::  )

Υπηρξε ένα πρόβλημα με το ρεύμα το οποίο θα αποκατασταθει συντομα,οποτε για τις επόμενες μερες θα υπάρχουν στιγμές που ο κόμβος θα ειναι κάτω  ::  

Υπομονή, ειμαστε σε καλό δρόμο  ::

----------


## socrates

Ωραίος ο Λάμπρος!!!

----------


## dti

Μπράβο Λάμπρο!
Ο exoticom ήταν χθες το απόγευμα στον κόμβο του, λίγο πριν το μπουρίνι.
Δεν ξέρω αν πρόλαβε να κάνει κάτι.
Καλό είναι την επόμενη φορά που θα πας Ερέτρεια, να κεντράρεις το άλλο πιάτο κάπου βορειότερα από τον exoticom, π.χ. στον sv1bjr στο Χαλκούτσι (ο οποίος πιθανόν να βλέπει Χαλκίδα), εφόσον βέβαια δεν βλέπεις τον mew στην Αυλίδα.

----------


## lambros_G

Σιγουρα απο εδω και στο εξης θα γινουν πιο συντονισμενες ενεργειες.
Για αρχη τα γυρισα σε 69eyes και exoticom για να δουμε που θα βγει το 1ο λινκ. Υπαρχει μια μικρη πιθανοτητα να μου κοβει τη θεα προς exoticom ενα κυπαρισσι....  ::  

Ειδωμεν.... παντως το δευτερο θα γινει προς Χαλκιδα μερια.

Δυστυχως τον mew δεν τον βλεπω  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μπράβο!άντε να οργανώνουμε τις περιοχές μας και τα λινκ μας.
Νομίζω ότι όλοι μας το έχουμε πάρει ζεστά το θέμα (μου θυμίζει εποχές που στηνόταν το ΑΜΔΑ) 

Λάμπρο ενημέρωσε και τους γύρω ανενεργούς κόμβους σου μπας και κανείς το πάρει ζεστά.

Μην ξεχνάμε το ΑΜΔΑ έγινε γνωστό από στόμα σε στόμα.

----------


## socrates

> Μπράβο!άντε να οργανώνουμε τις περιοχές μας και τα λινκ μας.
> Νομίζω ότι όλοι μας το έχουμε πάρει ζεστά το θέμα (*μου θυμίζει εποχές που στηνόταν το ΑΜΔΑ*) 
> 
> Λάμπρο ενημέρωσε και τους γύρω ανενεργούς κόμβους σου μπας και κανείς το πάρει ζεστά.
> 
> *Μην ξεχνάμε το ΑΜΔΑ έγινε γνωστό από στόμα σε στόμα.*


Είναι σημαντικό να μαθαίνεις από το παρελθόν!  ::

----------


## liousis

Γεια σας παιδιά.Είμαι και εγώ μέσα για την επέκταση του δικτύου προς Αυλίδα.Έχω δηλώσει το ενδιαφέρον μου στον mew για κατασκευή AP και περιμένω ενήμερωση πότε θα μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει γιατί εγώ είμαι ψιλοάσχετος.Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε...  ::

----------


## 69eyes

Έχω έτοιμο interface με 1μ πιάτο. Εάν κατέβεις το ΣΚ μπορούμε να κάνουμε δοκιμή. Το ΑP με τι σήμα το έπιασες?

----------


## lambros_G

> Το ΑP με τι σήμα το έπιασες?


Το scan εγινε με μια LMC 342 και αφρικανικο feeder  ::

----------


## 69eyes

Και να φανταστείς οτι είναι μια sector με άνοιγμα 90μοιρών που κοιτάει πάνω στο σπίτι με λίγη κλίση προς τα κάτω...!  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Το σκ που περασε εγινε μια προσπαθεια για να βρω exoticom και sv1bjr
αλλα χωρις αποτέλεσμα μιας και τα πιατα ειναι τοποθετημένα στο 'περιπου'.  ::  
Το σκ που ερχεται ομως θα ειμαι εκει και ο exoticom απεναντι και πιστευω πως θα εχουμε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.  ::  

Stay tuned!

----------


## lambros_G

Το πρώτο bb link με exoticom-orp ειναι γεγονός.  ::  
Ψιλοπαιδευτήκαμε να βρουμε ο ένς τον αλλο αλλα τελος καλό ολα καλα.  ::  Ενημερώθηκε και το ewn.wind

Το link με sv1bjr δεν βγηκε για την ωρα μιας και το scan δεν εφερε αποτελεσματα. Πιστευω πως το πιατο του sv1bjr δεν πρεπει να κοιτα σωστα.

Εχω γυρίσει το πιατο προς sv1bjr συμφωνα με το wind και πιστευω πως με την πρώτη ευκαιρια το link θα βγει.

Προχωράμε!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Το link με sv1bjr δεν βγηκε για την ωρα μιας και το scan δεν εφερε αποτελεσματα. Πιστευω πως το πιατο του sv1bjr δεν πρεπει να κοιτα σωστα.
> 
> Εχω γυρίσει το πιατο προς sv1bjr συμφωνα με το wind και πιστευω πως με την πρώτη ευκαιρια το link θα βγει.
> 
> Προχωράμε!


Γύρισε σε AP να κάνω εγώ scan, κάνε reply την συχνότητα για επιβεβαίωση
και πότε θα είσαι Μαλακώντα.
Είναι απίθανο να μη βγεί.

----------


## Exoticom

Μια φωτο μπας και βοηθήσει που είναι ο Λάμπρος ,αλλά δεν είχε τόσο καλό καιρό

----------


## sv1bjr

> Μια φωτο μπας και βοηθήσει που είναι ο Λάμπρος ,αλλά δεν είχε τόσο καλό καιρό


Ναι θα βοηθήσει και η φωτο, σε συσχέτιση με την κορυφογραμμή, πάνω απ' τον Λάμπρο. 
Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Το έχω γυρισει ηδη σε ΑΡ αλλα δε θυμαμαι το καναλι..νομιζω 5.200... θα το δω μολις επανελθει το vpn  ::  

ssid awmn-6900-test2

Σιγουρα θα βγει,αυτο ειναι standard. Απλα τα επομενα 2 σκ δε βλεπω να πηγαινω....  ::  βλεπετε ολοι πεσανε με τα μουτρα στους γαμους....

Ισως να γινει μεσοβδομαδα,θα δουμε..

----------


## sv1bjr

Ωραία, θα δοκιμάσω εγώ. Όσο για τους..... μελλοθάνατους, ας πρόσεχαν.  ::  
Δεν ρωτούσαν τουλάχιστον κανέναν από μας τους βαρυποινίτες ;  :: 

ΥΓ. Ευχαριστώ τον καλό μου Άγγελο, που για δεύτερη φορά διορθώνει τα ορθ. λάθη μου...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Δυστυχώς Λάμπρο, παρά τις νέες προσπάθειες, δεν έγινε δυνατή η ανίχνευση του σήματός σου. Θα ήταν ευχής έργο αν μπορούσες να πεταχτείς μέχρι τον Μαλακώντα αυτές τις μέρες που είμαι απέναντι, προκειμένου να εντοπισθεί η θέση μου με την βοήθεια προβολέα το βράδυ.
Από την πλευρά μου διακρίνω ακόμα και το σπίτι σου με κυάλια.
sv1bjr(#8590)

----------


## lambros_G

> Όσο για τους..... μελλοθάνατους, ας πρόσεχαν.  
> Δεν ρωτούσαν τουλάχιστον κανέναν από μας τους βαρυποινίτες ;


  ::  Δεν πειραζει ασε να παντρευονται. Δεν παω ως καλεσμένος, DJ ειμαι στους γαμους  ::  




> Δυστυχώς Λάμπρο, παρά τις νέες προσπάθειες, δεν έγινε δυνατή η ανίχνευση του σήματός σου. Θα ήταν ευχής έργο αν μπορούσες να πεταχτείς μέχρι τον Μαλακώντα αυτές τις μέρες που είμαι απέναντι, προκειμένου να εντοπισθεί η θέση μου με την βοήθεια προβολέα το βράδυ.
> Από την πλευρά μου διακρίνω ακόμα και το σπίτι σου με κυάλια.
> sv1bjr(#8590)


Χμ,θα πρεπει να ειμαστε ταυτοχρονα απεναντι για να κανουμε δουλεια....
Και με τον Exoticom μονο ετσι βγηκε το link.Και το σκ που ερχεται ομως εχω δουλεια (ναι συνεχιζουν να παντρευονται  ::  ).Θα κοιταξω μεσοβδομαδα μηπως βγεί να ερθω....

----------


## B52

Εχω και στο Aimos 9798 ελευθερο iface οποτε δοκιμαζουμε και μαζι οποτε θες....  ::

----------


## socrates

> Εχω και στο Aimos 9798 ελευθερο iface οποτε δοκιμαζουμε και μαζι οποτε θες....


Εμείς έχουμε ανοιχτούς λογαριαμούς... το ΣΚ θα είμαι κάτω οπότε ευελπιστώ να είσαι και εσύ ώστε να κάνουμε το link. (Δεν γίνεται να πιάνεις την omni μου και όχι το πιάτο).

Βέβαια παίζει και η Πάρνηθα αλλά όλο και κάποιο χρόνο θα ξεκλέψουμε!

Πάντως αν περισεύει if και από LamprosG και από τον AimOS θα ήταν καλή περίπτωση να γίνει η μεταξύ σας link.

----------


## B52

> Εμείς έχουμε ανοιχτούς λογαριαμούς... το ΣΚ θα είμαι κάτω οπότε ευελπιστώ να είσαι και εσύ ώστε να κάνουμε το link. (Δεν γίνεται να πιάνεις την omni μου και όχι το πιάτο).
> 
> Βέβαια παίζει και η Πάρνηθα αλλά όλο και κάποιο χρόνο θα ξεκλέψουμε!
> 
> Πάντως αν περισεύει if και από LamprosG και από τον AimOS θα ήταν καλή περίπτωση να γίνει η μεταξύ σας link.


Εχω κι αλλο iface και δεν παραταω τα οπλα τοσο ευκολα...  ::

----------


## 69eyes

> Πάντως αν περισεύει if και από LamprosG και από τον AimOS θα ήταν καλή περίπτωση να γίνει η μεταξύ σας link.


Ρε guys εξυπηρετεί? Υπαρχει ήδη 69-->Exoticom--->Lampros
και 69--->Aimos





> Βέβαια παίζει και η Πάρνηθα αλλά όλο και κάποιο χρόνο θα ξεκλέψουμε!


Θα γινει αυτό το ΣΚ?  ::  Είναι σίγουρο? Να βάλω αρνια αμα είναι...

----------


## B52

> Ρε guys εξυπηρετεί? Υπαρχει ήδη 69-->Exoticom--->Lampros
> και 69--->Aimos


Το βλεπουμε δεν ειναι και απαραιτητο αλλα απο το να καθονται τα iface  ::  θα εχουμε και πιο πολλες εναλλακτικες....




> Θα γινει αυτό το ΣΚ?  Είναι σίγουρο? Να βάλω αρνια αμα είναι...


Μην τα βαλεις ακομα γιατι μπορει να καουν...  ::

----------


## dti

> Εχω κι αλλο iface και δεν παραταω τα οπλα τοσο ευκολα...


Αυτό που περισσεύει είναι προτιμότερο να το γυρίσεις προς το aimos-3 απέναντι στην Ερέτρια, με την προοπτική οτι ενδεχομένως κάποια στιγμή θα στηθεί εκεί και άλλο interface (προς Χαλκούτσι, Μαρκόπουλο, κλπ.).

----------


## johns

Έχω και εγώ ελεύθερο if

----------


## lambros_G

Παιδες για την ωρα υπαρχει μονο 1 if ελευθερο και νομιζω πως ο 69eyes εχει δικιο.Εξυπηρετει περισσοτερο να βγει το λινκ με sv1bjr.... ε?

----------


## dti

Σωστά, για να κλείσει ένας μεγάλος κύκλος!

----------


## socrates

Λάμπρο οι κόμβοι που είναι δίπλα σου (Legions, Space) έχουν κάποια σχέση με σένα;

Θα ήταν καλό να τοποθετηθεί μια omni σε κάποιον από εσάς που θα καλύψει γενικά την περιοχή!

----------


## lambros_G

Nope,δε γνωριζω κανενα απο τα παιδια....
Εχω ενα ΑΡ σε b που θα μπορουσε να εξυπηρετησει τους τριγυρω μου. Δεν υπαρχει η omni και καλωδια για την ωρα.... ειδωμεν!

----------


## lambros_G

Το link με sv1bjr ειναι γεγονος  ::  
Βγήκε μεν αλλα με μέτριο σημα που ειμαι σιγουρος πως οταν κεντράρει και ο Ρωσσέτος από την μερια του θα γινει πολυ καλό.

 ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Αφού κατάφερες και ανίχνευσες το σήμα μου παρά τις αντίξοες συνθήκες (βλέπε κυπαρίσσι) και την κατά προσέγγιση στόχευση από μένα, ε τότε δεν έχουμε άδικο να πιστεύουμε σε ένα καλύτερο αύριο...  ::  

και εις άλλα (Γαλάτσι-Ν. Ηράκλειο) με υγεία...  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Στη επόμενη βόλτα στην Ευβοια θα μπει στον κομβο και μια ομνι μηπως και υπαρχουν ενδιαφερόμενοι clients τριγυρω αλλα και γιατι το καλοκαιρι οταν παω για ψαρεμα θελω απ΄τη βαρκα να τσεκαρω τα e-mail μου  ::  

Στο προγραμμα φυσικά ειναι και η βελτιωση του link με sv1bjr

----------


## lambros_G

Τον τελευταιο καιρο ο κομβος ηταν κατω λογω πλυμμηρας των feeders αλλα και δικου μου κολληματος οσον αφορα υποχρεωσεις αλλα και δουλεια που δε μου επετρεπε να παω Ευβοια ουτε για λιγο.  ::  Παρ'ολα αυτα,καταφερα σημερα Κυριακη μεσημερι και ηρθα ευβοια οποτε ο κομβος ειναι up and running again  :: 
Καλιο αργα παρα αργοτερα,σορρυ παιδες για το χρονο που περασε.  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Α,βελτιωθηκε και το link με sv1bjr  :: 
Εγιναν τρυπες για να ρεει το υδωρ στα feeders αν και περαστηκε και συλλικονη στο χειλος τους για να μην εχουμε τα ιδια ξανα....

----------


## sv1bjr

Μπράβο Λάμπρο.  ::  

Καιρό σε αναζητούσε το intrface μου...  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Εγινε αναβαθμιση του κομβου. Μπηκε 3ο if το οποιο εκπεμπει προς izinet. Καλυτερευσε η στοχευση με sv1bjr και αλλαξαμε καναλι με αποτελεσμα να παιζει πιο καλα τωρα  :: 

Επισης μπηκε ΑΡ με omni για την καλυψη της περιοχης και παιζει DHCP server. 

Ανακαλυψα ομως πως κατι δεν παει καλα με την quagga....  ::  

Δυστυχως θα ειμαι πισω σε 2 εβδομαδες για να το φτιαξω, θα προσπαθησω και νωριτερα... 

Στο μεταξυ, αν μπορει να γινει ενα scan απο απεναντι θα ηταν καλο.

----------


## lambros_G

Δυστυχώς υπηρξε προβλημα με το router και δε μπορεσε να λυθει στη Ευβοια.  ::  

Ο κομβος θα ειναι κατω μια και το hagerοκουτο μετακομισε Αθηνα για επισκευη. Θα προσπαθησω το συντομοτερο να αποκατασταθουν ολα.  ::

----------


## socrates

Άντε με το καλό και πάλι up!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες...  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Αργησα αλλά τα καταφερα και ο κομβος ειναι και παλι up & running. Βλεπετε κοντοζιγωνει η ωρα της εκκλησιας και το τρεξιμο ειναι πολυυυυυυυ.
Καποιες ριθμησεις χρειαζονται και για το ΑΡ αλλα θα γινουν αμεσα απο Αθηνα  ::

----------


## socrates

Λάμπρο βρήκες τον izinet? Έχω και εγώ το interface έτοιμο!

----------


## lambros_G

> Λάμπρο βρήκες τον izinet? Έχω και εγώ το interface έτοιμο!


Σωκράτη δεν εχει γινει καμια συννενοηση για την ωρα. Παντως και εγω εχω το if ετοιμο και παιζει ως ΑΡ προς τη μερια του.

----------


## ermhsgti

Καλημερα σε ολο το δικτυο της ευβοιας.
απο το σαβατο 21.3.2009 ακανα συνδεση στα 2.4 με πιατο 1μ και bullet 2.4 με σημα -77 στο ap του lambrosg 6900. Λαμπρο σε ευχαριστώ για το range. Επισείς να ευχαριστισω τον mpampou για την πολυτιμη βοήθεια.

----------


## lambros_G

Να σαι καλα,καλώς ηρθες στην παρέα του AWMN-EWN  :: 

χεχε, φτασαμε και του 4 clients  ::  στην Αθηνα λιγοτερους εχω...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Να σαι καλα,καλώς ηρθες στην παρέα του AWMN-EWN 
> 
> χεχε, φτασαμε και του 4 clients  στην Αθηνα λιγοτερους εχω...


Νομίζω ότι κάνουμε κόντρες στο θέμα clients  ::  

Bρε συ πως μας έχει ξεφύγει η Ερέτρια και δεν έχει παρουσία από locals; Μήπως να φτιάχναμε ένα από αυτά τα ωραία βιντεάκια να δώσουμε μια ώθηση και στην εκεί περιοχή;  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Υπηρχαν μερικοι που ενδιαφερθηκαν στην αρχη αλλα μετα δε δωσανε συνεχεια...οποτε ....

----------


## lambros_G

Δυστυχώς ο κόμβος είναι down αλλα θα προσπαθήσω το συντομότερο δυνατο να αποκατασταθεί. Μετα την νεροποντή, εκτός από τον δρόμο που εξαφανίστηκε μαζί με τη μαντρα του γείτονα, ο router έπαψε να δίνει σημεία ζωης παρόλο που είναι σε hager κουτακι κλεισμένος...  ::  
Και ενω είχε στηθεί ήδη το νεο if με πιατο 1μ.... Θα ενημερώσω για τις εξελίξεις....  ::

----------


## mpampou

Και να σου πω την αλήθεια ανησύχησα βλέποντας το link down μετά την νεροποντή. Αλλά ας είναι μόνο ο router και ο δρόμος παρά οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## lambros_G

Ο router δυστυχως μας άφησε χρόνους και θα ξαναστηθεί το σκ που έρχεται. Υποχρεώσεις δε με άφησαν δυστυχως να παω νωρίτερα,sorry for the inconvenience...
Επίσης λίγο πριν την καταστροφή έιχε στηθεί πιατο 1μ για νέο λινκ και κοιτάει ψηλά...  ::

----------


## PIT

Μην ξεχασεις και το account για να φτιαξουμε και τον DNS στα λινκ σου  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Up and Running again!  ::  

Χρειάζονται καποια κεντραρισματα γιατι τα σήματα ειναι λιγο χαλια για την ωρα αλλα τουλαχιστον ανακάμψαμε...

PIT έχεις pm  ::

----------


## PIT

> PIT έχεις pm


ok πηρα. Θα ειναι ετοιμα μολις κατεβω Χαλκιδα

----------


## lambros_G

Καλησπερες,
τα λινκς του κομβου ειναι κατω εδω και καιρο και ο κομβος κατεβαινει γιατι δυτυχως δεν υπαρχει ο χρονος για τη συντηρηση του.
Κατ'επεκταση πωλειται οπως ειναι επιπλωμενο σε οποιον ενδιαφερεται στην περιοχη να τον στησει και να συνεχισει να εξυπηρετει την περιοχη.
Ο κομβος αποτελειται από :
Ιστος 4 μετρα σιδεροσωληνα 1,5 ιντσες με αντηριδες
3 πιατα αλουμινιου Gibertini 80cm + 3 καλωδια 3-3,5 μετρα + 3 feeders σε a by nvak
1 πιατο αλουμινιου Gibertini 1m + 1 καλωδιο 4-4,5 μετρα + 1 feeder σε a by nvak
Omni 9db ιδιοκατασκευη by Montechristo + 1 καλωδιο 4-4,5 μετρα 
2 cm6 με pigtails
2 cm9 με pigtails
4πλος ανταπτορας Mikrotik RB-14, 4 x mPCI to PCI
Μεταλλικό Ηλεκτρολογικό κουτι Hager + PC PII 400 256RAM 2.5GB HDD με Mikrotik 2.9.27 Quagga

ολα μαζι 250 Ευρω

Αν ενδιφερεται καποιος ας μου στειλει pm γιατι τελος του μηνα θα ειμαι Ευβοια

----------


## lambros_G

Ο κόμβος αποτελεί πλέον παρελθόν. Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους βοήθησαν και ασχολήθηκαν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ύπαρξής του.

----------

